# Paint on extruded polystyrene



## Amber311 (Aug 29, 2008)

Does paint stick to extruded polystyrene?

Do I need to get a certain kind of paint?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 29, 2008)

I think you need to use a latex-based paint, as oil-based ones will eat it.

--Bushytails


----------

